# What's a 1983 real JD 5hp 22" worth?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A neighbor, 63 yrs old, is going to be moving in the next few months and will not be needing his snowblower. He's going too rent an apartment or condo for awhile then retire and tour the country in his truck and trailer.

I've briefly talked to him about it saying to him "When you decide to get rid of it I have my hand up". He seems to be generous and has given me a few tools, gear puller, C clamp, some nuts & bolts, that he won't be needing, and a treadmill he put on the curb. I expect more to come.

He got the 1983 John Deere, 5hp 22", Tecumseh, cast iron gear box, really thick auger metal, short metal chute, (see my profile pic, that's a JD 10/32") from his next door neighbor about 7 years ago, now she is about 65. She didn't want to be bothered using a snowblower, the gasoline. As a Thank You he did her sidewalk and driveway though she did not ask. We have 75' sidewalks with 4 car driveways (2x2), and it snows 1-5 times a year so it didn't get much use.

It's been garaged kept but never serviced by him in the 7 years he's had it though she had it serviced. Though he's never drained the gas, it starts right up. No rust on it. I welded metal on the bottom of the skid shoes last year.

Other than engine parts and belts, parts have limited availability and mostly only available through the John Deere dealer thus two reasons for being expensive.

I don't need it but would use it once, when it snows next year! to see how I like it, probably would go over it and flip it. I have a 9/27" & 10/29" I use now and am expecting to Predator 212 repower a 5hp Noma 24" to use as a smaller machine. Many of these are up for sale but it's been a poor winter here.

If he decides he wants something for the real John Deere, how much should I offer him? He is not going to list it for sale anywhere, doesn't want to be bothered. He has a nephew in the area but I don't know if he needs it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If you are going to go over it and make money on a flip...you can't offer much....I count the full service as $100, plus parts like friction disc, scrapers,, belts etc. I find the smaller used snowblowers , like the 5 hp don't sell well and they have to be around $200 -$250 to sell....and thats if they are less then 20 years old...If it were me it would have to be $50.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What it looks like is going to make a difference but in general terms a JD 522 in these parts would bring 100-200 if we had snow.

.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

beer


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

$150.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I tend to agree with everyone. How it looks and the time of year are critical if you want to get a decent price. If a big snow storm is pending it tends to motivate people.


----------

